
List of JavaScript Game Engines - kilian
http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/f094j/list_of_js_game_engines_community_effort/
======
hebejebelus
There's something totally awesome about seeing your project on this kind of
thing. Almost feels like being published.

<plug> I'm delighted to see Flax on the list there, it being my own project.
</plug>

Edit: removed two extraneous instances of the word "something"

~~~
pohl
Would you say that the list correctly characterized Flax as being geared
towards MacOS X & Linux?

My reading of your "about" page, which the list cites for that
characterization, sounds more like the 1st paragraph mentioned those platforms
as topics one might also see on the blog, but didn't really say anything that
married Flax itself to those platforms.

~~~
hebejebelus
No, I wouldn't. Flax uses <canvas> when it's available, and a fallback for
when it's not, so it more or less works on a decent number of browsers,
platform independent.

------
traskjd
It takes a lot for me to recommend a product, but having played with ImpactJS
(on the list) I can't recommend it enough.

Although it's commercial, $99 is cheap and it was great fun to tinker with
over the Christmas holiday (I like paying for software, then I don't feel
guilty if I have a question to two). The integrated level designer really made
it more approachable for somebody just starting to think about HTML5 games.

~~~
clyfe
Is it able to do isometric view and pathfinding ?

~~~
traskjd
I'm not an expert with it - I'm in the tinkering phase only :-)

Having said that, based on what I saw on the forums it doesn't support
isometric out of the box but you can create your own tile type and then work
with isometric tiles (I can't speak for the creator, but the question has come
up enough that I would hope he's looking at adding native support!).

The Isogenic Engine (<http://www.isogenicengine.com/home/>) on the list looks
quite good for Isometric games but I haven't used it - would love to hear how
people have found that library.

I'm not sure about path finding. I've been building basic platform style games
where units go backwards and forwards typically.

For starting out with simple platform games though it's quite nice.

~~~
shazow
As far as I can tell, isogenicengine is not published. There's a beta signup,
that's about it.

------
clyfe
My list (no reddit account so I'll post here)

<https://gist.github.com/749734>

------
seanalltogether
I hate to say it, but javascript games will not be viable until browsers are
willing to relinquish keyboard controls to user code. We need two things,
ability to enter full screen, and ability to take all controls, in a way that
still protects the end user.

~~~
phoboslab
Mozilla has proposed a FullScreen API. It's also in the latest Webkit
nightlies iirc.

<https://wiki.mozilla.org/Gecko:FullScreenAPI>

You can also prevent the default behavior for almost all keys already (Opera
is still a bit reluctant in that regard).

~~~
seanalltogether
Firefox also doesn't like giving exclusive arrow key controls or blocking find
as you type.

------
monos
[https://github.com/bebraw/jswiki/wiki/List-of-JS-Game-
Engine...](https://github.com/bebraw/jswiki/wiki/List-of-JS-Game-Engines-and-
Related-Tech)

direct link to the now "official" github wiki page.

------
DanielRibeiro
Very nice list. I've googled a while ago for this, and it yielded awfull
results. Not that search engines were ever good at specific option comparison
(think wikipedia lists), but it really got worse as more nad more people
create things.

HN also had a very nice list a while ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2024401>

~~~
clyfe
Hehe, that's my post too! I was trying to make people to contribute info!

------
und3f
Some of them are so slow. Waiting for better javascript performance
optimization.

~~~
p0nce
I think Javascript performance is basically here but mostly unused, destroyed
by careless abstraction.

~~~
bni
Yes, and the problem is not JavaScript performance per se. The problem is
slowness in the canvas implementation in several browsers.

In my game 90%+ is spend drawing to canvas.

In some cases its better to use the DOM to render the game, especially if the
platform has accelerated CSS3 transform and translate3d (like iOS).

What I did was to abstract the drawing so the game can render either to canvas
or DOM depending on what is faster for the platform the code runs on.

~~~
monos
full ack. The only way I can speed up my games is by doing less canvas calls,
everything else is negligible. Although I A* often runs and a couple dozen
simple state machine AIs for the actors.

------
ajl2011
We've got the engines but where are the games?

~~~
monos
I guess like most of those projects, GameJs grew as a library while I was
coding games.

Still, I have only managed to finish small games and the biggest - roguelike
RTS - is still in the making <http://gamejs.org/apps/rtsimple/> (rough tech
demo)

If you do game programming as a hobby, then the only predictable way to finish
a game is during a competition. It is _much_ easier to finish a game within 48
hours than with unlimited time.

